# Help with lil red 220



## huskyslinger (Jun 17, 2016)

Hello all, picked up a jonsered lil red 220 and am in need of a little help. I realize it old and out of date, but heck everybody on here has one anquatted old piece of poo lying around! Anyway was wondering first off if anyone has any spare parts? Second is there a carb out there to replace the plastic pile oh crap? Was thinking a walbro wyl? Anyway any help would be greatly appreciated


----------

